# UFC vs



## jkd friend (Sep 21, 2006)

When ufc frist started with no rules it was grab and punch and it more technical but the thing I whatch to those who say that they are stand up type fighters but alittle into the match the grapple and go and from there its like a judo match with striking but the basis is suppose to MMA but you will not survive without a grappling style witch to me is nothing but technical wrestling with realism and skill.


----------



## Blindside (Sep 21, 2006)

Maybe I don't understand correctly, are you saying that the early UFCs were more technical?


----------



## DavidCC (Sep 21, 2006)

jkd friend said:


> When ufc frist started with no rules it was grab and punch and it more technical but the thing I whatch to those who say that they are stand up type fighters but alittle into the match the grapple and go and from there its like a judo match with striking but the basis is suppose to MMA but you will not survive without a grappling style witch to me is nothing but technical wrestling with realism and skill.


 

slow down, check your work before posting 

I think I disagree but I'm not sure LOL


----------



## MJS (Sep 22, 2006)

jkd friend said:


> When ufc frist started with no rules it was grab and punch and it more technical but the thing I whatch to those who say that they are stand up type fighters but alittle into the match the grapple and go and from there its like a judo match with striking but the basis is suppose to MMA but you will not survive without a grappling style witch to me is nothing but technical wrestling with realism and skill.


 
I'm sorry, but I'm a bit confused as to what you're saying or asking here.


----------



## Marvin (Sep 24, 2006)

jkd friend said:


> When ufc frist started with no rules it was grab and punch and it more technical but the thing I whatch to those who say that they are stand up type fighters but alittle into the match the grapple and go and from there its like a judo match with striking but the basis is suppose to MMA but you will not survive without a grappling style witch to me is nothing but technical wrestling with realism and skill.


 
Hi JKDFriend, please proofread your posts, your posting style reminds me of someone that used to post on this forum? 

What were you trying to say, could you reiterate it plz


----------



## jkd friend (Sep 26, 2006)

Blindside said:


> Maybe I don't understand correctly, are you saying that the early UFCs were more technical?


 

No my mistake


----------



## jkd friend (Sep 26, 2006)

I was being rushed at that time but other than that I can say what I trying to say! Now you should get the basis of what I am saying but to some it up read the last part of my statement and then read it again bypassing the errors please!!!!!!!!!--------------------------------------------------------jkd friend-----------------------------------------


----------



## Blindside (Sep 26, 2006)

So if I ignore the first part of your post:



jkd friend said:


> I whatch to those who say that they are stand up type fighters but alittle into the match the grapple and go and from there its like a judo match with striking but the basis is suppose to MMA but you will not survive without a grappling style witch to me is nothing but technical wrestling with realism and skill.


 
I don't understand your argument, you need both aspects to be successful in the current arena, there are no purists out there, "a judo match with striking" is the same thing as "kickboxing with wrestling."    

Lamont


----------

